# Cost of living / Security concerns in Joburg for Indian



## paganwinter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been offered a job which involves moving to and staying in Joburg for over a year. Its from a reputed Indian IT giant and I'll be working for a Jburg Bank (dunno which yet).

I have been offered about R20,000 (this is exempt from tax).
I will be sharing an apartment with colleagues (hopefully). I cant drive well (I have an Indian license, but have seldom driven). I am a vegetarian.

Given all this, my 2 main concerns are:
1. Crime/Security in Jburg (and how to be prepared for it)
2. Would R20,000 suffice?

What about medical services, insurance and other such.

If I won't be saving a good amount, then I am not sure I want to take up the offer.
I have been told that R6000 would be sufficient for a single person per month, which doesn't seem reasonable at all looking at some forum posts.

I'd be grateful if someone could provide me a more realistic figure.


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

First you make sure how much rent u need to pay even if u r living in shared apartments.

You must know car driving here, otherwise it will be difficult like a hell.

You need to pay the house rent, car rent, your food and personal expenses.

I hope u r from TCS?


sandton is bit safe but not completely, avoid walking on the roads specially after 6PM


----------



## paganwinter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Srikanth, thanks for the reply.

First you make sure how much rent u need to pay even if u r living in shared apartments.
How do I decide that, based on what? I would prefer staying in a secure place, prime location.

You must know car driving here, otherwise it will be difficult like a hell.
I have a license but haven't driven much. How much are car rental costs? plus petrol. Any other means of transport?

You need to pay the house rent, car rent, your food and personal expenses.
Can you give me a spilt up (approx, maybe even on the higher side) of how much each would cost?

I hope u r from TCS?
No, Wipro. They are not providing accommodation, utility expenses or a car. All my expenses would have to be supported by that R20K. Would that suffice? How mmuc can I expect to save?


sandton is bit safe but not completely, avoid walking on the roads specially after 6PM 
I guess I'll be working in Standard bank (not 1005 sure though). And tht's in CBD if I am right. What are the safe places near CBD where I could stay? Or is it not advisable to stay close to CBD at all. I know Hillbrow and Yeoville seem to be close to CBD.


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

paganwinter said:


> Hi Srikanth, thanks for the reply.
> 
> First you make sure how much rent u need to pay even if u r living in shared apartments.
> How do I decide that, based on what? I would prefer staying in a secure place, prime location.
> ...


I am also like u, just came here 1 month back. But i came on Business VISA so my company is paying for accomidation and transportation.

Are you going to stay in Furnished appartment or non furnished apartment?

as per my observation in 1 month i am giving the below details (these are not exact details, based on approximations)

Furnished apartments (in sandton or surroundings) between 7000 - 14000 rands
Non Furnished Apartments starts from 4000

car rentals starts from approximately 4000 (better u can google it yourself)

Crime in SA is not too bad but we must be careful. If you follow the necessary precautions then u will be safe.


----------



## paganwinter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, thanks again for the timely reply.

I'd prefer a furnished apptmnt, which I'll be sharing with others.

I guess I'll have to go to CBD for work.
Assuming I'll stay in Sandton, how safe is traveling to CBD from Sandton and back daily?


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

paganwinter said:


> Hi, thanks again for the timely reply.
> 
> I'd prefer a furnished apptmnt, which I'll be sharing with others.
> 
> ...


If you have your own transport,you can be safe.

I dont think our indian Driving license will work here, i think you should have International Driving License.


----------



## paganwinter (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks once again.

From your stay so far, what do you think of the whole crime scene? I am still to make up my mind whether to take this offer or not. Would R 20000 suffice, considering that I have to take care of my accommodation, utility costs and transport myself?


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

Crime is every where every country, you need to be careful and just be a bit more alert in SA, Joburg exactly, other areas are not so bad. Indians in general are settled communities all over, so you will be well accepted. 
R20,000 should do it for a single guy, you know you limits, if you can cover your living cost such as accomadation and car, petrol and all of that of 50% with food and electricity, you should be fine.
I would visit, find our about exactly what your package covers, every will have an opinion and suggestion, best to see for yourself!


----------



## paganwinter (Oct 13, 2010)

Gigi 1974 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Crime is every where every country, you need to be careful and just be a bit more alert in SA, Joburg exactly, other areas are not so bad. Indians in general are settled communities all over, so you will be well accepted.
> R20,000 should do it for a single guy, you know you limits, if you can cover your living cost such as accomadation and car, petrol and all of that of 50% with food and electricity, you should be fine.
> I would visit, find our about exactly what your package covers, every will have an opinion and suggestion, best to see for yourself!


About crime - I get the bit about being alert. But what when armed robbers get into your home when you're in? How will being alert help then?
Are armed house burglaries common?
I also read about people being robber at gun point inside malls too.
Are these common in Sandton?
I know am asking too much, but If I stay in Sandton and have my work place in Sandton too, are the risks significantly minimized?


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

paganwinter said:


> About crime - I get the bit about being alert. But what when armed robbers get into your home when you're in? How will being alert help then?
> Are armed house burglaries common?
> I also read about people being robber at gun point inside malls too.
> Are these common in Sandton?
> I know am asking too much, but If I stay in Sandton and have my work place in Sandton too, are the risks significantly minimized?


hai,

dont worry too much. if it is like that how the people are living here.

r u in safe in mumbai? hyderabad old city?..etc. there are so many stories about india safety (terror attacks), but we know what is india.

similary dont trust all the stories about johannesburg.

one thing is true your safety is depends on your behaviour. This rule must apply if your in afghanistan too.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dasarisrikanth said:


> If you have your own transport,you can be safe.
> 
> I dont think our indian Driving license will work here, i think you should have International Driving License.


Indian Driving license works there as well, need to go Indian Ambassy they will give you letter , which you ned to caary and can show to cops if they ask for your license, but this is temporary arrangement. I use it for 2 years. But iguess it's just for few months. More acurate information you can get from Ambassy.


----------



## lalitk_tyagi (Nov 13, 2011)

paganwinter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been offered a job which involves moving to and staying in Joburg for over a year. Its from a reputed Indian IT giant and I'll be working for a Jburg Bank (dunno which yet).
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I have a similar offer to join a client at J'burg. I believe that you had accepted that offer. Please share your experiences:
1. In J'burg , S Africa in general and 
2. professional with this client

Thanks


----------

